# Dispersed Camping



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello,

I will be traveling north on the night of July 4th to do a little dispersed camping and fly fishing for a few days, more than likely on the Upper Manistee. I have printed off numerous maps and information about campsites, but just wondering if anyone has some info about whether or not these sites are really all that dispersed and off the beaten path. I'm also wondering if there are any two-tracks, etc. in the area so that I would be able to drive my truck close to the campsite. 

It sounds like I should expect the hex hatch to continue on during this time, but what else will be hatching that I can fish during the day? Sulphurs? BWO? Thanks in advance!

P.S This will be my first trout trip EVER! Very excited, but overwhelmed at the same time with what to expect, where to go, etc.

Tight lines,
Aaron


----------



## Infidel (Jan 9, 2014)

It depends on what you consider the upper manistee. Below hodenpyl there is the north country train on one side and the manistee river trail on the other. Go to the north side on the north country trail and you can park, camp and access the river easily. The manistee river side is more steep and the side you want to fish into.


----------



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

Infidel said:


> It depends on what you consider the upper manistee. Below hodenpyl there is the north country train on one side and the manistee river trail on the other. Go to the north side on the north country trail and you can park, camp and access the river easily. The manistee river side is more steep and the side you want to fish into.


Thanks for the reply! Glad you mentioned that, because I was planning on setting up camp on the Manistee Trail side! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Infidel (Jan 9, 2014)

There is a dirt road along the north country. There are access points on the manistee side. You can drive the loop for orientation and quick a look. Trail loop map attached.


----------



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

Infidel said:


> There is a dirt road along the north country. There are access points on the manistee side. You can drive the loop for orientation and quick a look. Trail loop map attached.


Awesome. So now, is camping prohibited along the North side?


----------



## Infidel (Jan 9, 2014)

Not prohibited at all. It is part of the North Country Trail system. You can look the the NCT website.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

You would do well to stop at some of the local fly shops. They are really quite helpful on bug hatches as well as pointing you specific locations that a site like this will never divulge. My boy and I are coming up for the weekend, we'll do our best to warm it up for you!


----------



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm so pumped to go up there. Feel free to warm it up  I hope I can stop at a fly shop on the way.. maybe I best just call because I work on the 4th and am heading up immediately after.. might even leave a bit early.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Help me understand. What is ..."a little dispersed camping" what do you mean by this statement? Are you looking for Rustic camping???


----------



## Infidel (Jan 9, 2014)

U D said:


> Help me understand. What is ..."a little dispersed camping" what do you mean by this statement? Are you looking for Rustic camping???


*Dispersed camping* is the term used for *camping* anywhere in the National Forest OUTSIDE of a designated campground. *Dispersed camping* means no services; such as trash removal, and little or no facilities; such as tables and fire pits, are provided. Some popular *dispersed camping* areas may have toilets.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

If you camp on stateland be sure to print off a camp permit. They are free. Federal land you are good w/o one.


----------



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

U D said:


> Help me understand. What is ..."a little dispersed camping" what do you mean by this statement? Are you looking for Rustic camping???





Infidel said:


> *Dispersed camping* is the term used for *camping* anywhere in the National Forest OUTSIDE of a designated campground. *Dispersed camping* means no services; such as trash removal, and little or no facilities; such as tables and fire pits, are provided. Some popular *dispersed camping* areas may have toilets.





Boardman Brookies said:


> If you camp on stateland be sure to print off a camp permit. They are free. Federal land you are good w/o one.


Infidel got it. I plan on camping in the National Forest but obviously not a campground, nor a cabin, etc. Don't want toilets, showers, I did see that there are "dispersed campsite" which include a fire ring. And Boardman Brookies, thanks! I did print one of those off.


----------



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

Boardman Brookies said:


> If you camp on stateland be sure to print off a camp permit. They are free. Federal land you are good w/o one.


It is my best understanding however, that the majority of it is National Forest, not stateland correct?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

sh_coho said:


> It is my best understanding however, that the majority of it is National Forest, not stateland correct?


I guess I am not sure where you are headed. The Upper Manistee( Deward, M72, CCC) falls under stateland. The NCT trail around 131 is stateland. The NCT around Hodenpyle is Federal. I like to reference the "lands open to hunting" map on thr DNRs page. I found a lof of great places to fish with that map.


----------



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I guess I am not sure where you are headed. The Upper Manistee( Deward, M72, CCC) falls under stateland. The NCT trail around 131 is stateland. The NCT around Hodenpyle is Federal. I like to reference the "lands open to hunting" map on thr DNRs page. I found a lof of great places to fish with that map.


I printed off the map that Infidel attached earlier, and marked in blue the river, and the red arrows the section on which I intend to camp. It says National Forest land throughout there, but the other side of the river (Manistee Trail side) shows campsites, which I believe are "dispersed campsites".


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

sh_coho said:


> I printed off the map that Infidel attached earlier, and marked in blue the river, and the red arrows the section on which I intend to camp. It says National Forest land throughout there, but the other side of the river (Manistee Trail side) shows campsites, which I believe are "dispersed campsites".


Gotcha. All Fed land in there. Enjoy!


----------



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Gotcha. All Fed land in there. Enjoy!


Thanks! Will be sure to take many extra GoPro batteries and enough SD card storage for pictures and videos! Regardless of fish or not! Stay tuned!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

You might have trouble accessing the river from that side. Between the road and the river there are numerous bogs. The other trail provides better access. Good luck.


----------



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

Rasputin said:


> You might have trouble accessing the river from that side. Between the road and the river there are numerous bogs. The other trail provides better access. Good luck.


Would you recommend setting up camp on the other side then? Thanks!


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Around the 4th of July I strongly advise staying away from the "rustic campgrounds" and go for the dispersed option. On non-holiday times however many rustic DNR campgrounds are quiet. It is nice to use the picnic tables, fire pits, dumpster, out house and clean level ground, but still feel like your out in the woods away from civilization.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

DLHirst said:


> Not closed. Appears they were sold. Always was a good shop, hopefully it stays that way!


D Loop Outfitters is just the new name of Schmidt Outfitters. It changed hands from Ray Schmidt to a new owner about 3 years ago....that owner then in turn sold it to Dave Barkman and his wife Amy within the last year. Dave and Amy are both very knowledgeable fly-fishermen and fly-tiers. The shop couldn't have gone to a better family. The good gang of guides they had are still the same, but the shop has been given a new layout and feel. I'm very happy with the direction that business has taken, and with their good attitudes and friendly character they'll continue to see success for years.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

VERY glad to hear! Thanks for the details...


----------

